# اسطوانة تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج Autodesk Civil 3d اعداد مهندس/ أيمن قنديل



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

اخواني الاعزاء لقد جئت لكم اليوم بمفاجأة جديدة وهي تعليم فيديو لبرنامج الطرق الاشهر عالميا civil 3d باخر اصدار له وهذه الفيديوهات مساهمة بسيطة مني في بحر المساهمات العملاقة لاساتذتنا الكبار في المنتدي وهم علي سبيل المثال ليس الحصر مهندس/ فواز العنسي ومهندس/ اشرف غنيم وغيرهم من العملاقة الذين اثروا منتدانا الغالي بكل ثمين









والان مع سلسلة الدروس

*
*[FONT=&quot]الدرس الأول : فتح مشروع جديد [/FONT]open new project*


http://www.4shared.com/file/vYW67jJy/1-open_new_project.html

*[FONT=&quot]الدرس الثاني : استيراد النقاط [/FONT]import points *


http://www.4shared.com/file/NVWfjZfS/2-_import_points.html


*[FONT=&quot]الدرس الثالث: تعديل خصائص النقاط [/FONT]edit point setting*


http://www.4shared.com/file/jrwyIyAc/3-edit_pint_properities.html
*[FONT=&quot]

الدرس الرابع: ترتيب النقاط حسب الخصائص [/FONT]list points*


http://www.4shared.com/file/BEvUv4p_/4-_list_points.html


*[FONT=&quot]الدرس الخامس: عمل السطح [/FONT]terrain surface*


http://www.4shared.com/file/MrRHYTCw/5-_create_surface.html*
 
*
*[FONT=&quot]الدرس السادس: التعديل علي السطح [/FONT]modifying surface*
* 

 *http://www.4shared.com/file/IC_r1YiN/6-_edit_surface__contour_lines.html
 

*[FONT=&quot]الدرس السابع: تصميم ورسم مسار الطريق [/FONT]alignment design*


http://www.4shared.com/file/pGXrlyO8...alignment.html


 *[FONT=&quot]الدرس الثامن: عمل ارتفاع الظهر عن البطن [/FONT]set super elevation*


http://www.4shared.com/file/w3y74QYN...elevation.html


 *[FONT=&quot]الدرس التاسع: تعديل خصائص مسار الطريق [/FONT]alignment properties*
* 

http://www.4shared.com/file/k2oLye9_/9-edit_alignment_setting.html
 
*
*[FONT=&quot]الدرس العاشر: عمل المقطع الطولي للطريق [/FONT]create profiles*


http://www.4shared.com/account/file/u-5AuC6-/10-_create_profile.html


 *[FONT=&quot]الدرس الحادي عشر: تعديل خصائص البر وفيل [/FONT]edit profiles*


 http://www.4shared.com/account/file/XxhDX9kw/11-_edit_profile_propreties.html

 
*[FONT=&quot]الدرس الثاني عشر: رسم المقاطع العرضية [/FONT]cross sections*


 http://www.4shared.com/file/oR8XJcGI/12-_finish_profile_data.html

 
*[FONT=&quot]الدرس الثالث عشر: رسم المقاطع التصميمية [/FONT] design sections*


http://www.4shared.com/file/XCjrWX3v/13-_create_cross_sections.html


 *[FONT=&quot]الدرس الرابع عشر: رسم المقاطع التصميمية علي مقاطع الأرض الطبيعية [/FONT]*
* 

جاري الرفع


*
*[FONT=&quot]الدرس الخامس عشر: حصر الكميات [/FONT]compute materials*



* جاري الرفع*





* روابط متعددة خاصة بالبرنامج نسخة 2010*


* AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.CIVIL3D.WIN32-ISO*

* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477610...ISO.part01.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477603...ISO.part02.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477616...ISO.part03.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477613...ISO.part04.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477600...ISO.part05.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477616...ISO.part06.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477605...ISO.part07.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477673...ISO.part08.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477669...ISO.part09.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477662...ISO.part10.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477688...ISO.part11.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477670...ISO.part12.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477687...ISO.part13.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477673...ISO.part14.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477711...ISO.part15.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477717...ISO.part16.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477854...ISO.part17.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477738...ISO.part18.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477707...ISO.part19.rar*

* http://ul.to/7t4k0w/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part01.rar*
* http://ul.to/nzh2t3/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part02.rar*
* http://ul.to/bol2ws/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part03.rar*
* http://ul.to/zu3r5f/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part04.rar*
* http://ul.to/zc333m/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part05.rar*
* http://ul.to/l9ov0q/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part06.rar*
* http://ul.to/2zi6sy/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part07.rar*
* http://ul.to/mkcsh7/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part08.rar*
* http://ul.to/dqn67z/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part09.rar*
* http://ul.to/74dobl/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part10.rar*
* http://ul.to/sd1lic/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part11.rar*
* http://ul.to/gzecn5/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part12.rar*
* http://ul.to/ltlfvd/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part13.rar*
* http://ul.to/svi0vj/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part14.rar*
* http://ul.to/mct3j6/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part15.rar*
* http://ul.to/nnf3iu/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part16.rar*
* http://ul.to/kj1isw/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part17.rar*
* http://ul.to/joyiat/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part18.rar*
* http://ul.to/wziwje/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part19.rar*


* http://hotfile.com/dl/37488630/84c36...art01.rar.html*
* http://hotfile.com/dl/37488627/87db4...art02.rar.html*
* http://hotfile.com/dl/37488625/92a0f...art03.rar.html*
* http://hotfile.com/dl/37488624/8b70b...art04.rar.html*
* http://hotfile.com/dl/37488629/5bd63...art05.rar.html*
* http://hotfile.com/dl/37488626/06242...art06.rar.html*
* http://hotfile.com/dl/37488628/513a3...art07.rar.html*
* http://hotfile.com/dl/37489748/98da7...art08.rar.html*
* http://hotfile.com/dl/37489769/9dffe...art09.rar.html*

* AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.CIVIL3D.WIN64-ISO*

* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477845...ISO.part01.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477738...ISO.part02.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477854...ISO.part03.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477845...ISO.part04.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477890...ISO.part05.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477844...ISO.part06.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477856...ISO.part07.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477899...ISO.part08.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477904...ISO.part09.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477908...ISO.part10.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477907...ISO.part11.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477921...ISO.part12.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477918...ISO.part13.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477944...ISO.part14.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477956...ISO.part15.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477961...ISO.part16.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477962...ISO.part17.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477962...ISO.part18.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477979...ISO.part19.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477973...ISO.part20.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/37477952...ISO.part21.rar*


* http://ul.to/oqfev0/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part01.rar*
* http://ul.to/hjak6o/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part02.rar*
* http://ul.to/ugyjxp/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part03.rar*
* http://ul.to/gmgcsm/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part04.rar*
* http://ul.to/icbric/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part05.rar*
* http://ul.to/bu5puw/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part06.rar*
* http://ul.to/gzq25q/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part07.rar*
* http://ul.to/ozk994/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part08.rar*
* http://ul.to/smnwhj/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part09.rar*
* http://ul.to/mgwxor/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part10.rar*
* http://ul.to/kth638/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part11.rar*
* http://ul.to/f9zg5f/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part12.rar*
* http://ul.to/ecyry5/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part13.rar*
* http://ul.to/gal371/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part14.rar*
* http://ul.to/ebfjjc/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part15.rar*
* http://ul.to/pux7ea/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part16.rar*
* http://ul.to/3vg49g/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part17.rar*
* http://ul.to/uj35o4/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part18.rar*
* http://ul.to/e3gzxw/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part19.rar*
* http://ul.to/b71t0c/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part20.rar*
* http://ul.to/zpkcl3/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part21.rar*

* hotfile*

* http://hotfile.com/dl/37489770/8edab...art01.rar.html*
* http://hotfile.com/dl/37489778/6bc1e...art02.rar.html*
* http://hotfile.com/dl/37489785/01ee0...art03.rar.html*
* http://hotfile.com/dl/37489791/9af07...art04.rar.html*
* http://hotfile.com/dl/37489822/a8b55...art05.rar.html*
* http://hotfile.com/dl/37490086/479b2...art06.rar.html*
* http://hotfile.com/dl/37490955/50fab...art07.rar.html*
* http://hotfile.com/dl/37490961/76499...art08.rar.html*
* http://hotfile.com/dl/37490964/62ec5...art09.rar.html*


* pass word*

* http://avaxhome.ws/blogs/avaxklan*



* هذا واتمني ان تنال الدورة اعجابكم وفي انتظار استفساراتكم وتعليقاتكم*

* اسالكم صالح الدعاء*

* م/ أيمن قنديل*

​


----------



## محمدين علي (22 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا ياهندسة و بالتوفيق و للأمام دائما


----------



## عزت محروس (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ودائما ننتظر منك كل ما هو جديد


----------



## kirla_81 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا خالص على هذا الشرح للبرنامج الهائل دا وجارى التحميل


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء وانتظروني في المزيد


----------



## nour990 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوور جدا يا بشمهندس بس ياريت لو ميديافاير


----------



## mostafammy (22 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا 
وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## المساااااح (22 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس .. وتحية لكل مهندسين المنصورة اللى وحشتنى جدا جدا .... نرجو تكملة الدروس وكمان نرجو مشاركة الاخوة الكرام دفع الله حمدان و اشرف غنيم لتكون ورشة عمل نناقش بها كل صغيرة وكبيرة بالبرنامج وتكون الفائدة للجميع


----------



## mostafammy (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ياريت يا بش مهندس لو ترفع لينا ملف الاكسل الخاص بالنقاط وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عزمي حماد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير مهندس ايمن وتعودنا منك كل ابداع 
جاري التحميل
ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يابشمهندس على المجهود وجارى التحميل


----------



## talan77 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا 
وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## ashrafnasr (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب ايمن قنديل والله يرفع قدرك في الدنيا والاخره يارب اللهم امين


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*كتاب شرح للبرنامج من اعدادي*



 كتاب شرح للبرنامج من اعدادي


 http://www.4shared.com/file/9jQAKL5s/learn_civil_3d2010.html


 ملف الاوتوكاد للمشروع كامل


 http://www.4shared.com/file/cvokNELJ/_online.html


 ملف النقاط للمشروع


 http://www.4shared.com/document/9e6hJ5Ks/penzd_space.html


 واعذروني عن التاخير في رفع الدروس 14 و 15 و16 و17 و18 

 وجاري رفعها



​


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

عمل رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*الدرس الرابع عشر: رسم المقاطع التصميمية علي مقاطع الأرض الطبيعية*

​ *[FONT=&quot]الدرس الرابع عشر: رسم المقاطع التصميمية علي مقاطع الأرض الطبيعية[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 

​ http://www.4shared.com/file/qtQYlvVm/14-_create_design_template.html
 


جاري رفع باقي الدروس

​


----------



## علي فؤاد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 نوفمبر 2010)

رابط الكراك للبرنامج


http://www.4shared.com/account/file/jtmne816/crack.html


​


----------



## medhat abdo (24 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الدنيا والآخره


----------



## mostafammy (24 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مآثري (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسبى رضاك ربى (24 نوفمبر 2010)

_بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك_


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (24 نوفمبر 2010)

بصراحة مهندس ايمن شرح روعة من مهندس موهوب 
اسأل الله ان يتقبل منك ويثقل به ميزانك ويعلي به ايمانك ويجعله لك صدقة جارية 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاء التوم (25 نوفمبر 2010)

رجاءا اريد شرح كيفية تعريف ال Template واخراج المقاطع العرضية في اللاند


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*اليكم باقي دروس الدورة*

اليكم باقي دروس الدورة 
​
 
​
 
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​
 *[FONT=&quot]الدرس الخامس عشر: وضع القطاع التصميمي علي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قطاع الارض الطبيعية[/FONT]*​ 

 http://www.4shared.com/video/eveO7fSy/15-_set_template_on_ground_sur.html
 


 *[FONT=&quot]الدرس السادس عشر: [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]حصر الكميات [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]compute materials[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]جزء [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]1 
[/FONT]*​ 
 
​
 http://www.4shared.com/video/KfZnByLa/16_-_compute_materials_1.html
​ 


​*[FONT=&quot]الدرس السابع عشر: [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]حصر الكميات [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]compute materials[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]جزء [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 2 [/FONT]*​ 



 http://www.4shared.com/video/YGD_bXak/17-_compute_materials_2.html
​ 


​*[FONT=&quot]الدرس الثامن عشر: جداول حصر الكميات [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]tables of [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] materials[/FONT]*​ 


 http://www.4shared.com/video/02MsnHfn/18-_material_tables.html
​ 
​
 


اسالكم صالح الدعاء

م ايمن قنديل


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (25 نوفمبر 2010)

م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> بصراحة مهندس ايمن شرح روعة من مهندس موهوب
> اسأل الله ان يتقبل منك ويثقل به ميزانك ويعلي به ايمانك ويجعله لك صدقة جارية
> جزاك الله خيرا




مهندسنا القدير اشرف غنيم هذا وسام اتشرف بان اضعه علي صدري جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب


----------



## عباس الحديدي (25 نوفمبر 2010)

اللهم يرزقك من رحكته ويزيدك من علمه


----------



## عباس الحديدي (25 نوفمبر 2010)

عفوا يرزقك من رحمته ...... الكي بورد شوية حشاش


----------



## mostafammy (25 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 نوفمبر 2010)

اتمني من مشرفنا القدير اضافة الروابط في باقي الصفحات الي رابط المشاركة الاصلية لكي يسهل تحميلها جميعا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 نوفمبر 2010)

mostafammy قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا




جزاكم الله خيرا اخي


----------



## mostafammy (26 نوفمبر 2010)

اعتقد ان الدرس الخامس عشر به مشكله فى اخر 3 دقائق


----------



## حسن احمد (26 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## staarfire (26 نوفمبر 2010)

nour990 قال:


> مشكوور جدا يا بشمهندس بس ياريت لو ميديافاير



مهندس ايمن جزاك الله كل خير

وياريت حد من الاخوة اللى حملوا الملفات يتكرم ويرفعها على الميديا فير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 نوفمبر 2010)

staarfire قال:


> مهندس ايمن جزاك الله كل خير
> 
> وياريت حد من الاخوة اللى حملوا الملفات يتكرم ويرفعها على الميديا فير




جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء واني اناشد الاعضاء اصحاب السرعات العالية بان يعيدوا رفع الحلقات علي الميديا فير لتعم الفائدة


----------



## علاء التوم (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jassim78 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود مميز شكرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 نوفمبر 2010)

علاء التوم قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا





jassim78 قال:


> مجهود مميز شكرا




جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الكرام


----------



## engineer ghaly (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووور جدا يا بش مهندس ايمن وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك اكبر عدد من الناس


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (28 نوفمبر 2010)

engineer ghaly قال:


> مشكووور جدا يا بش مهندس ايمن وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك اكبر عدد من الناس




جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب


----------



## diaa_500 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (28 نوفمبر 2010)

اتمني ان تنال الدورة اعجاب الاعضاء


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (29 نوفمبر 2010)

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## mahmod1511 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

_شكرااااااا باشمهندس _
_الهم ما علمه ماينفعه وانفعه بما علمته_


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (30 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (1 ديسمبر 2010)

baraka allah fik ya bach mouhandess aymen


----------



## طالب المعرفه (2 ديسمبر 2010)

[جزاكم الله خيرا وكتبها الله في ميزان حسناتك مهندسنا الكبير ايمن]


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء*


----------



## hany_meselhey (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير 
فأنت تستحق كل الشكر والتقدير*


----------



## المساح 2010 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*الشكر الجزيل *


----------



## عاشق الحب الجميل (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك...وننتظر منك المزيد عن هذا البرنامج الرائع وان يكون منبرا للتعلم والاستفادة لكي تعم الفائدة للجميع...بارك الله فيك


----------



## hanyzaiton (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## عزمي حماد (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا​


----------



## المجاهد عمر (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elmahdy789 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا ريت البرنامج كامل


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (6 ديسمبر 2010)

رابط الدرس الثالث لا يعمل


----------



## منال الصادق (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*رجاء اريد معرفة استخدام قائمة takeoff في حساب الكميات وكذلك عمل القطاعات العرضية للدوار والتقاطع الثلاثي والرباعي والتقاطعات الحرة*​


----------



## joassi (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابن فضلان (8 ديسمبر 2010)

جزالك الله خيرا كثيرا علي هذا العلم الذي حرصت وبزلت مجهود طيب لنشره


----------



## محمود شعبان تمام (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ربنا يحميك
*


----------



## selka20042001 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششكورا


----------



## az1615 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا يا استاذنا وياريت تكمل الدورة وتشرح لنا كيفية عمل الشيت ــ وجاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (9 ديسمبر 2010)

اسال الله ان يعيننا علي تكملة ما بدأنا


----------



## mohie sad (10 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم


----------



## Ar.Eng (10 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا​


----------



## زهزوه (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك مهندس أيمن , مجهود طيب منك


----------



## mnmysara (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا 
وننتظر منك المزيد*


----------



## ahmed-1968 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا" ياأخي


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*اسال الله ان يعيننا علي تكملة ما بدأنا*


----------



## ahmedmhelmy (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا*

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## babankarey (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ مهندس( أيمن قنديل) تم تحميل جميع الدروس بس رابط الدرس الثاني عشر(*[FONT=&quot] رسم المقاطع العرضية [/FONT]cross sections) * لايعمل عندي ارجو اعادة الرفع


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (3 يناير 2011)

اخي الحبيب تمت مراجعة الروابط وجميعها يعمل باذن الله


----------



## sanosaker2004 (4 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا مهندس( أيمن قنديل) 
تم تحميل جميع الدروس
ولكن رابط الدرس الثاني عشر( رسم المقاطع العرضية cross sections) لايعمل 
ارجو اعادة الرفع


----------



## sanosaker2004 (4 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا مهندس( أيمن قنديل) 
تم تحميل جميع الدروس
ولكن رابط الدرس الثاني عشر( رسم المقاطع العرضية cross sections) لايعمل 
ارجو اعادة الرفع


----------



## mohamed askar (5 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا كمان من المنصورة واتشرف ان اكون بلدياتك وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## babankarey (14 يناير 2011)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> اخي الحبيب تمت مراجعة الروابط وجميعها يعمل باذن الله



شكرا يا اخ مهندس الرابط يعمل تم التحميل


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (15 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاحباء


----------



## mohamed surveyor (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا جددددددددددددا يابش مهندس علي الشرح الجميل ويارب يكتب في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamed surveyor (19 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## open season (22 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً يا باشمهندس
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## elfaki (22 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً أخى الكريم م. أيمن قنديل، و أسأل الله أن يجعل هذا العمل الرائع فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (25 يناير 2011)

اللهم بارك له فى مله وأهله وولده 

اللهم زده علما ونفعا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 يناير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء*​


----------



## kmcse (30 يناير 2011)

ياريت يا أخي أيمن تكمل الدرسين الباقيين


----------



## ناشيرين (31 يناير 2011)

مشكور بارك الله وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (1 فبراير 2011)

مشكور أخي العزيز على الأبداع في العمل

وإنجاز الدروس وكنت أتمنى لو أن الصوت كان واضحاً
لأنه فيه خشة وهو منخفض
على كل ألأحوال بارك الله فيك وكثر من أمثالك أستاذ ايمن
تحياتي
وبإنتظار باقي الدورس تحايتي


----------



## م قاسم محمد (2 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يااخي وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (6 فبراير 2011)

جزاك اللة خير الدنيا والاخرة عمل اكثر من رائع


----------



## ceng.qadri (6 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووور يا أخانا الكريم


----------



## حماده ابو حلا (10 فبراير 2011)

يأستاذ الفاضل المهندس ايمن لوتكرمت اين الدرس الرابع عشر والخامس عشر لوسمحت


----------



## م/عبدالرحمن عمران (10 فبراير 2011)

_شكر ايا بش مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهندس_


----------



## معاذ الحاطي (12 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووور 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد الباز (12 فبراير 2011)

*جزيت الجنه يا باشمهندس*
​* 
** بس رجاء انا نزلت الدرس الثالث ولم يعمل لا على الوندوز ميديا بلير ولا على الريل بلير ولا على اى برنامج تشغيل فيديو يبدوا ان الملف معطوب*
* رجاء مراجعته اكرمك الله*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (13 فبراير 2011)

لضمان التشغيل الامن لجميع الفيديوهات برجاء تحميل برامج

real player
media classic player
k-lite codesc


----------



## عبدالقادر ابومسكه (16 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## amanjmohi (16 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الدروس يا استاذ ايمن


----------



## babankarey (17 فبراير 2011)

[FONT=&quot]يا اخوان كيف نحسب الحجم بين المسحين في المنطقة نريد ازالة طبقة ترابية فاسدة او تسوية المنطقة، ونريد الحجم بين المسحين الاول والثاني بواسطة [/FONT]civil 3d [FONT=&quot] او [/FONT]land desktop[FONT=&quot] او اي برامج[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]اخرى ارجو المساعدة من الاخوة ،وصورة في الرابط توضح المقطع العرضي للمسحين الاول والثاني.[/FONT]​ 

​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/373315_11297929644.jpg


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (18 فبراير 2011)

جاري اعداد المطلوب 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م قاسم محمد (18 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبانتظار المزيد منك


----------



## م قاسم محمد (19 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## babankarey (19 فبراير 2011)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> جاري اعداد المطلوب
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا



جزاك الله خيرا ارجو اخ مهندس أيمن ان تلبى طلبي حاولت البحث في المنتدى لم اجدها على المنتدى اي رابط في اجاد الحجوم بين المسحين الاول والثاني ، في الاعمال التسوية .


----------



## amanjmohi (19 فبراير 2011)

الى استاذ ايمن كيف يمكن عمل profile لقطعة ارض وذالك لعمل بناء عليها 
وشكرا


----------



## ذاكر الله دائما (19 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته حياك الله مهندس ايمن وكل المهندسين لو سمحت يامهندس ايمن لى سؤااااااااال عاجل 
فى مسأله الاكويشن .... فى برنامج اللاند قديما كنت بعمل الاستيشن اكويشن من خلال ربط المسار الأصلي والمسار المعدل من خلال الخطوط اللى بيكون بينها منحنيات وبنتهي بمنحني وبعمل عند بداياته الاكويشن
السؤال يأخي في برنامج civil design المسار بيكون كتله واحده فمبعرفش اربط اى خطوط ومنحنيات معاه فى المسار المعدل فهل هناك أمر معين فى البرنامج أو طريقه معينه أرجوووووو من حضرتك سرعه الرد والسلام عليكم


----------



## amar2222 (26 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخي بس عندي سؤال انا اشتغل ثري دي سيفل بالطرق بس سؤالي نكدر نشتغل الثري دي سيفل بتصاميم المشاريع الاروائية لان رح نواجه مشكلة في ال كوريدور وكيفية تحويله من مقطع لطريق الى مقطع لقناة اروائية ارجو الرد الى كان في طريقة لذلك وشكرا


----------



## ramb (28 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و رحمه الله و الديك


----------



## ناشيرين (2 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجازاك خير خير الجزاء
ممكن ترفع بقية الدروس


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 مارس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا احبائي في الله
علي امل التواصل*​


----------



## أبو حفص أمجد (4 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم يجماعه ليه بعد عمل اكويشن للمسار ... ليه البروفيل بيظهر فيه جزء للارض الطبيعيه بدون مناسيب وخط الارض الطبيعيه بيكون مفقود في هذا الجزء وليه مش بيظهر التكست الخاص بالاكويشن..........نفسي مرهههههههههههههههههههههههههه تلتفتوا للسؤال


----------



## abo nabel (4 مارس 2011)

الموقع ممتاز لكن أرجو الإهتمام أكثر وبشكل واضح ومفصل عن تعلم الأوتوكاد
وشكرا لحسن الإهتمام.


----------



## ramey114 (6 مارس 2011)

هام الينك الفديو مش شغالة ياريت تشغلة


----------



## mamoon qattoush (6 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير بس الصوت في مشكله


----------



## ramey114 (8 مارس 2011)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> اخواني الاعزاء لقد جئت لكم اليوم بمفاجأة جديدة وهي تعليم فيديو لبرنامج الطرق الاشهر عالميا civil 3d باخر اصدار له وهذه الفيديوهات مساهمة بسيطة مني في بحر المساهمات العملاقة لاساتذتنا الكبار في المنتدي وهم علي سبيل المثال ليس الحصر مهندس/ فواز العنسي ومهندس/ اشرف غنيم وغيرهم من العملاقة الذين اثروا منتدانا الغالي بكل ثمين
> 
> ...


الف شكرا بجدا جدا


----------



## ramey114 (8 مارس 2011)

ramey114 قال:


> الف شكرا بجدا جدا


لو سمحت فى مشكلة فى الروابط من 8 الى 13 مش موجود فيها ملفات ارجوا ان تراجعهم


----------



## المهندس رحم (10 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وافادك به يوم القيامة


----------



## محمدسامى حسن (19 مارس 2011)

زادك الله علما


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراا


----------



## الكينج مجدى (5 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس
ياريت لو سمحت ترفعلنا ملف تعليم لكيفيه حساب كميه الحفر والردم فى قطاعات الطرق باستخدام برنامج Auto Cad civil 3D
ولو حضرتك عندك اى شيت اكسل خاص بهذا الموضوع يبقى الف الف شكر لحضرتك
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## الكينج مجدى (5 أبريل 2011)

يا ريت يا بشمهندس ترفعلنا ملف ال pdf الخاص بالشرح


----------



## عزمي حماد (5 أبريل 2011)

[size=+3]""لاتحزن فرزقك مقسوم واجلك محسوم واحوال الدنيا لاتستحق الهموم .... فلا تحزن ""[/size]​


----------



## الكينج مجدى (6 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## خالدc3d (7 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أخي المهندس أيمن قنديل أرجو منك التكرم بشرح كيفية رسم شبكة الصرف الصحي من قائمة pipes


----------



## ماجد مسلم (8 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ahmed wahed (9 أبريل 2011)

*بامانة تسلم ايديك وجزاك الله عنا خيرا*


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (14 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا احبائي الكرام*​


----------



## abdelsamad (18 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## هاجس اليمن (21 أبريل 2011)

Lمشككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## صقر الهندسه (22 أبريل 2011)

اكاد لا ابحث عن تعليم برنامج ، الا واجد للاخ م/ ايمن قنديل بصمة فيه..

يا أخي انت مبدع.. جزاك الله خير وزادك علما... مع خالص الود


----------



## baqal (29 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## بدر الحاج محمد (30 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mf3h (30 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا وعن المسلمين خير الجزاء


----------



## ahmed7788 (30 أبريل 2011)

مهندس ايمن
بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
من بلد الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام اهدى لك اغلى سلام وتقدير عرفانا بالجميل
بارك الله فيك م/ احمد


----------



## miro_land (3 مايو 2011)

ربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله ويزيدكمن علمه


----------



## mahmoud khalid (14 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (18 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الخ الفضل الدكتور أيمن

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العلم النافع والمجهود الرائع

أسأل الله عز وجل أن يجعله فى موازين حسناتك

الحقيقة أننى فخور بك جدا لأنك صغير السن كبير المقام ومسلم ومصرى


----------



## اسامه ابو نعمه (21 مايو 2011)

تحياتي الك مهندس ايمن وشكرا على جهوك الجباره


----------



## metkal (24 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الردود الجميلة


----------



## زياد حسين شيخو (15 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## وسام العبيدي (17 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر ياستاذ جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Elwan (18 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولا احب ان اشيد بهذا المجهود الجبار ... بجد ربنا يكرمك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك

ثانيا : لي رجاء لو حد يرفع الدرس رقم 15 مرة اخرى ... لان عند الضغط على الرابط يعطي انه تم مسحه

هذا هو الرابط الذي لايعمل
http://www.4shared.com/video/eveO7fSy/15-_set_template_on_ground_sur.html

مشكورين مقدما


----------



## mosaed36 (18 يونيو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررجدا جدا يابشمهندس على الشرح يارب يكون فى ميزانكم يوم القيامة


----------



## اللامساح (18 يونيو 2011)

الف الف شكر يابشمهندس وارجو لوكان عندك شرح لقائمه pipe في برنامج اللاند


----------



## searcherj (3 يوليو 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية ومشكور على الجهد
الدرس الخامس عشر الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## وليد الصيني (4 يوليو 2011)

大家好
شكرا جزيلا على هذه الجهود الرائعة من المهندس 
وننتظر المزيد منه ..
谢谢


----------



## وليد الصيني (4 يوليو 2011)

أنا مضطر أخلي أخوي يحمل الملفات من السعودية هنا في الصين ما يفتح الروابط 
ما أعرف ليش هل من الرقابة أو من سبب أخر


----------



## حسام عبد الله (28 يوليو 2011)

الف الف شكر يامهندسنا الكريم على الشرح الرائع ولكن عندي موضوع ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم بشرحة 
انا استقبل البيانات من المكتب الفني بامتداد station,offset,elevation
ارجو الشرح كيفية استيرادها بالبرنامج وعمل سطح لها وكذلك عمل قطاع طولي profail وعرضي cross section لثلاث طبقات في نفس الشكل مع كافة البيانات وهي كالتالي
بيانات الارض الطبيعية و القطاع التصميمي والرفع الحالي لمعرفة النسبة المنجزة من العمل وكذلك حساب الكميات للمستخلص الجاري بدقة عالية 
واخيرا لكم الشكر على المجهود الرائع والدعم الفني الغني وان شاء يكون في ميزان حسانتك كمثقال الجبال ان شاء الله


----------



## akhilali (28 يوليو 2011)

اخي العزيز اخوك من العراق مهندس نزلت برنامج civil 3d 2010 من الموقع الخاص بالشركه 
وللاسف هو ل30 يوم اتمنى ان تساعدني في هذا الموضوع باقرب وقت انا في عمل مهم الان 
.... مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## elkreem2 (11 أغسطس 2011)

لك كل الود والتقدير مهندس ايمن قنديل ,, ربنا يكرمك ويسهل لك امورك ويرزقك من فضله ..ويزقك الجنة ,,
مشكور على الشرح الرائع


----------



## elkreem2 (15 أغسطس 2011)

ياريت احد يرفع لنا الدرس 15 لان الرابط غير صالح 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هانى عامر (15 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## crazy_eng48 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

elkreem2 قال:


> ياريت احد يرفع لنا الدرس 15 لان الرابط غير صالح
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


وبارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير يا باشمهندس


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (16 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذه الأعمال في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد الفجال (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## ابو المرتجى (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## khan76 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*Lessons for civil 3d*

Asslam o aliqam ya bash muhandis i am sorry that i can't write in arabic i am very thankful to u for this great effort lesson no 15 having some problem and no 16 to 18 are showing unknown format


----------



## mido_fox (16 نوفمبر 2011)

ياريت بشمهندس أيمن يرفع الملف رقم 15 تانى أو أى حد عنده الملف ربنا يجزيكم خير


----------



## beedo (17 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا باش مهندس


----------



## فواز الجبوري (17 نوفمبر 2011)

أكثر من رائعة دروسك أستاذ أيمن ، ربنا الكريم يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ، أدعولك..
لكن لي رجاء أخويا ،أرجو رفع الروابط على سيرفر يقبل ألأستئناف مثل ميديافاير ، أفضل من الفورشير البطئ و الذي يعقدنا في زمن الكهرباء الترافيك


----------



## majdiotoom (19 نوفمبر 2011)

نرجو من الاخ المهندس ايمن اعاده رفع رابط الملف رقم 15 لانه محذوف

*[font=&quot]الدرس الخامس عشر: وضع القطاع التصميمي علي [/font]**[font=&quot]قطاع الارض الطبيعية[/font]*​

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## رضا صبيح (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزى الله خيرا أخونا المهندس / أيمن قنديل على مجهوده الهائل فى شرح ذلك البرنامج العملاق

قمت برفع جميع الدروس على الميديافاير ما عدا الدرس 15 لأنى لم أستطع تحميله بسبب حذف الملف من الموقع
*
*
http://www.mediafire.com/myfiles.php*​
:20::20::20:​


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (8 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير 
​


----------



## الكينج مجدى (20 ديسمبر 2011)

يا جماعه بالله عليكم
الدرس الخاص برسم المقاطع التصميمه على الارض الطبيعيه
ضرورى بالله عليكم
بالله عليكم محتاج الدرس ده ضرورى جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## Mohamed Ghorab (5 يناير 2012)

شكرا يا هندسة بس يريت تنزل جزء الحصر بسرعة


----------



## الكينج مجدى (5 يناير 2012)

يا جماعه بالله عليكوا
يا مهندس ايمن بالله عليك
الدرس الناقص من الشرح محتاجينه ضرورى بالله عليكوا يا جماعه
اللى عنده الدرس ده يا ريت يرفعه


----------



## حمدى العمدة (6 يناير 2012)

الدرس الخامس عشر من فضلك ضرورى


----------



## أبو ماجد (7 يناير 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الكينج مجدى (7 يناير 2012)

ياجماعه يا ريت نشاعد بعض
الناس داخله تقول شكرا 
طبعا شكرا للمهندس ايمن وكل احترام وتقدير
بس ياريت نقدر نساعد بعض بخصوص الدرس الخامس عشر
بالله عليكم يا جماعه


----------



## africano800 (13 يناير 2012)

ربنا يجزيك كل خير يا بشمهندس / أيمن على هذا المجهود المتميز
ولكن نرجو اعادة رفع رابط الدرس الخامس عشر من اي احد من الاعضاء الذين حملوه من قبل 
ربنا يجزيكم جميعا خيرا


----------



## علي فؤاد (13 يناير 2012)

ده رابط الدرس الخامس عشر
http://www.4shared.com/rar/PdgONiwf/15-cross_section_4.html


----------



## ahmedharoon (13 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك و حعله فى ميزان اعمالك


----------



## mamathashem (13 يناير 2012)

شكرا وجزيلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## yousefrajb (13 يناير 2012)

ابحث عن برنامج ربط السيفل مع الماكس 2012 ارجو المساعدة ولكم الشكر


----------



## علي العمار (13 يناير 2012)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## علي فؤاد (14 يناير 2012)

الاخ يوسف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=271950


----------



## خالد السيد حماد (17 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير ياغالى


----------



## yousefrajb (18 يناير 2012)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## etoboli (19 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس ايمن قنديل على المجهود الرائع والقيم

شكراً جزيلاً

ولو تكرم أحد الشباب اريد روابط للبرنامج لان الروابط بهذا الموضوع غير شغالة

وشكراً
​


----------



## yafea star (21 يناير 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية م. ايمن قندول على المجهود الذي بذلته وان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة *

*eng.yafea star*​


----------



## yafea star (21 يناير 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية م. ايمن قنديل على المجهود الذي بذلته وان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة *

*eng.yafea star*​


----------



## المبروك محمد ساسى (21 يناير 2012)

ربناوتنفعنا يجعل لك فى كل خطوة وسلامه ويزقك من نعمته ما يرضيك ويعطيك من لدنه علما ينفعك ويعليك وتنفعنا بما تعلمت ربنا انك على كل شىء قدير والله اكبر الله اكبر والعزة للاسلام وصلى الله وسلم على اشرف المرسلين محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام


----------



## المبروك محمد ساسى (21 يناير 2012)

الدرس الخامس عشر غير موجود


----------



## عيسى01 (30 يناير 2012)

الله يوفقك ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (30 يناير 2012)

ربنا يجعل هذا العملفى موازين حسناتك ..اللهم آمين يارب


----------



## ود المسلمي (1 فبراير 2012)

شكرا يا هندسه


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (27 فبراير 2012)

مجهود وعمل اكثر من رائع اتمنى لك التوفيق والسعادة فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (27 فبراير 2012)

السيد المهندس ايمن ياريت نخوض فى شرح الpipe line فى السيفل حتى تعم الفائدة على جميع الزملاء فى هذا المنتدى الذى يضم كوادر من افضل المهندسين العرب وشكرا


----------



## التوم عثمان علي (27 فبراير 2012)

الله يبارك ويحفظ اهلك من كل مكروهـ


----------



## عادل77 (29 فبراير 2012)

شكر ياباشمهندس الله ينور عليك دنيا واخرة ان شاء الله


----------



## mada8107 (5 مارس 2012)

بجد الله يباركلك ويرزق الجنه والفردوس الاعلى


----------



## hiwa karim (5 مارس 2012)

جزاك اللة .


----------



## ريان الموسى (6 مارس 2012)

رضا صبيح قال:


> *جزى الله خيرا أخونا المهندس / أيمن قنديل على مجهوده الهائل فى شرح ذلك البرنامج العملاق*​
> 
> *قمت برفع جميع الدروس على الميديافاير ما عدا الدرس 15 لأنى لم أستطع تحميله بسبب حذف الملف من الموقع*​
> 
> ...


 

اين الرابط اخي الكريم


----------



## lora (3 أبريل 2012)

مشكور عل الافادة لكن متى سيتم رفع الدرسين الاخيرين(14+15)


----------



## الحروب (20 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## السيدنصير (20 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد قحطان (21 أبريل 2012)

شكرا يابش مهندس علي المجهر الرائع وارجو منك شرح برنامج staad pro 2006 فيديو


----------



## محمد قحطان (21 أبريل 2012)

شكرا يابش مهندس علي المجهود الرائع وارجو منك شرح برنامج staad pro 2006 فيديو


----------



## matmoura (28 يوليو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ووفقك الى الخير *


----------



## علي صالح شلال (9 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## rajeh1 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

تفصلوا أعزائي

الدرس الخامس عشر اليوتوب
15 set template on ground surface civil 3d eng ayman kandeel - YouTube


تحياتي وبالتوفيق


----------



## hawkar1 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

​جزاك الله‌ خيرا


----------



## mohamedfrah (26 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedfrah (26 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكورياباش


----------



## hawkar1 (3 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------

